# FIFA 10 Online Problems



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I can play online against other people with no problems at all, but when i try to invite a friend to a game it never connects. Whoever gets invited always gets a connection lost error after a few seconds.

Anyone else have trouble inviting friends to a game?


----------

